# ball bearings and kadee couplers



## nickco201 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have several1/20.3 bachmann hoppers and a few aristo craft heavy weight pullmans, and I am also thinking of buying a few accucraft 1/20.3 narrow gauge cars.

What is the best solution to make them roll better? I know aristo and several other companies make ball bearing wheel sets. What bearings/ wheel sets do you recommend ? 


Also I wanted to convert all the cars to kadee couplers. What number couplers do you recommend for these cars ? 

Thanks!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

For couplers, you can use the standard Kadee #830 couplers for the B'mann cars, or buy their new #900 replacement coupler since it's compatible with the stock Bachmann coupler pocket. For the Accucraft cars, the Kadee #835 or the #901(?) new replacement coupler will work with the stock Accucraft coupler pocket. 

As for ball bearings, I can't help you much there. I'm not a fan of the expense of replacing the wheels with ball-bearing wheelsets. Quite frankly, I just keep the journals oiled. The only exception would be any Accucraft car that picks up power from the rails. Their track contacts are as good as train brakes. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Aristo ball bearings will substantially reduce the rolling resistance of stock HWs. I have found that proper lubrication helps a lot, but the 6 wheel trucks are notorious for rolling resistance. 

I am happy enough with the lubrication, my major problem is grades, where ball bearings make little difference. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Before you invest in BB wheels, you need to decide how long a train you are planning to pull, what engine (s) you are planning to use and the amount of grade on your layout. Most of my engines can handle trains with ten or so cars. I rarely run trains longer than 13 cars. The only engines that can't handle that many cars on my layout (max grade about 1-2%) is the LGB mogul.

My layout uses 10' diameter curves. Smaller curves will increase the drag. Larger one will have less drag. 


My Aristo Mallet pulls 28 iron ore cars with breaking a sweat. None of the ore cars have BB wheels. 

The BB wheels are nice, but they wouldn't significantly effect what I run on my layout and how I run it.

I'm sure that if you were running long trains (greater than 20 cars) BBs would help. 


Just run your typical train and see how the engine behaves. If the wheels slip when you start the train, or on a curve or grade, you need BBs. Otherwise, save your $$$. 


Chuck N 


I agree with Kevin, Accucraft wheels with wipers do need to be replaced if you want power in the car. They are a significant brake. 


The early Accucraft freight cars had trucks with rolling problems. They provided a free fix ,they sent brackets to adjust the angle of the side frame with the bolster. All of the more recent AC cars have much better rolling trucks.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

It would be interesting if someone performed a roll test w/ and w/out ball bearings. I think Kevin's layout is pretty flat so in his case it probably doesn't matter much.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed the Aristo BB part num 29411 in my heavy weights and sure made a difference pulling them with the Live Steamer, could only pull 4 now I can pull all six and I do have about a 1% grade. Its a lot of work to do the Pass cars but a breeze if you do freight. I like most only pick and choose what equipment I feel I need to use them on. I normally do not pull very long trains so really can not see the extra expense for doing the conversion. Later RJD


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no question about it, BB wheels roll more freely. The question really is are they needed for the length of train you are planning to run. I have several Accucraft freight cars with Phil's BB inserts. They roll much better than the stock Accucraft trucks, but since I don't run long (1:20.3) trains, usually less than 10 cars, I don't think that the added expense is worth it. 

If you are going to run a stock extra with 40 cars the BBs would be a significant help. 

It all depends on your layout and the number of cars you plan to pull as to whether you need BBs or not.

Chuck N


----------

